# Filtration System



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an idea for filtration system of my new aquarium (about 500L) but I haven't got any sources for that.

I just want to make an internal sump inside my main aquarium - i don't know whether it is possible or not? is there any source or same project for helping me?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this a big tank? Otherwise, I wouldn't want it taking up precious space inside the tank.


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

For the metric impaired, 500L = 132G.

I've seen this done several times at the local fish store and in big tanks two different ways: by sectioning off a whole wall and by section off a corner of the tank. Usually, they used a black piece of acrylic sealed to the sides. One of the corner filters was pretty slick because the used a curved piece. On most, fingers were cut in at the top of the black acrylic to let water in, I assume to make the flow more even. In the actual filter, they had a layer of filter material then biological filter fiber then a pump at the bottom. The water level wasn't tooo high, making more of a wet-dry than a submerged filter.

I think it's a great idea. Impossible to flood with *huge* amounts of filter area, even if you just use a one inch gap along the whole wall and an external pump. If I had a large tank like that, I'd section off a portion of a corner. Would be nice not having to worry about even the remote possibility of a flood.

Good luck with whatever you do!


----------

